# Everyone Loves to Ride the Train



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

You think the trains are full here in the US? Take a look at how they ride the trains overseas.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

It makes me wonder, if they added enough passenger cars to carry all those people properly how many people would be hanging on the outside then?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Americas trains would be full like that if one had a reason to flee the country


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Realize the inside may not be full at all, often riding the outside is cheap to free.....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I can imagine with all those people on the out side what is the heat like on the inside.


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Imagine sitting in the wrong spot when the engineer threw 'er into dynamic!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

How can the engineer EVEN see?


----------

